# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Word of the Day  Попасть

## MasterAdmin

*Пожалуйста, выставляйте свои примеры.* 
Пуля попала в цель.
The bullet hit the target. 
Мяч попал в грудь голкиперу.
The ball hit goalkeeper's chest. 
Как отсюда попасть на пляж?
How can I get to the beach from here? 
Возьми зонт, чтобы не попасть под дождь.
Take an umbrella in order not to be caught in the rain. 
Мы попали домой к вечеру.
We got home by the evening. 
Он хотел ударить по мячу, но не попал.
He wanted to hit the ball but missed it.

----------


## Rtyom

Он не попал в участники соревнований.
He failed to become a member of the sports competition. 
Вы попали не туда.
You’ve found yourself in the wrong place *OR* You’ve dialed a wrong number. 
Чтобы попасть в другую страну, нужна виза.
One needs a visa to enter another country. 
На войне мой дед попал в плен.
My grandfather was taken prisoner during the war. 
Борис попал карандашом в глаз Олегу.
Boris injured Oleg in his eye with the pencil by accident.

----------


## Ramil

Попасть в неприятности (to get into trouble)

----------


## Winifred

Как слово комплексное!  может быть на английский почти говорят "to get."  
What a complex word! In English, maybe you could almost say "to get." 
Например – 
The bullet got the target.
The ball got the goalkeeper’s chest.
How can I get to the beach from here?
Take an umbrella so you won’t get rained on.
We got home by evening.
He wanted to get the ball but missed it. 
He didn’t get to be a member of the sports competition.
You didn’t get it. 
To get into another country, you need a visa.
In the war, my grandfather got taken prisoner.
Oleg got it in the eye from Boris’s pencil (Oh well, this one doesn’t work – doesn’t have the meaning of “by accident.”)
To get into trouble. 
Not perfect, but maybe I will remember the word better! 
Неполный перевод но я может быть больше помню слово!

----------


## Оля

> [s:1f2k4y3s]Как слово комплексное![/s:1f2k4y3s] Какое сложное (or многозначное?) слово! Может быть*,* [s:1f2k4y3s]на английский почти говорят "to get."[/s:1f2k4y3s] Может быть, в английском можно сказать "to get" (Better: может быть, на английский его часто можно перевести [как] "to get"). 
> Not perfect, but maybe I will remember the word better! 
> Неполный перевод*,* но я*,* может быть*,* [s:1f2k4y3s]больше помню слово![/s:1f2k4y3s]

 I didn't get the "больше помню слово" part. (I didn't understand the English variant either...   ::  )

----------


## it-ogo

Дима разбил тарелку, и ему *попало*.
Dima broke the plate and was punished. 
В квартире было не прибрано, вещи валялись где *попало*.
The room was not trimmed, things was in disorderly state.

----------


## Winifred

> В квартире было не прибрано, вещи валялись где попало.
> The room was not trimmed, things was in disorderly state.

 If you don't mind my corrections: 
The room was not trim, things were in a disorderly state. 
Other ways to say this (yours is fine, too - "In a disordered state" is a bit formal, but okay): 
The room was not neat, things were scattered about.  
The room was not ship-shape, things were topsy-turvy. 
The room was not tidy, things lay about( or, sprawled) where they had fallen. (probably the most literal translation)

----------


## Winifred

> Originally Posted by Winifred  [s:3nvxepnx]Как слово комплексное![/s:3nvxepnx] Какое сложное (or многозначное?) слово! Может быть*,* [s:3nvxepnx]на английский почти говорят "to get."[/s:3nvxepnx] Может быть, в английском можно сказать "to get" (Better: может быть, на английский его часто можно перевести [как] "to get"). 
> Not perfect, but maybe I will remember the word better! 
> Неполный перевод*,* но я*,* может быть*,* [s:3nvxepnx]больше помню слово![/s:3nvxepnx]   I didn't get the "больше помню слово" part. (I didn't understand the English variant either...   )

 Not exactly perfect translations, but maybe I'll remember the word (Попасть) better! 
Может быть, я Буду лучше помнить слово.   Is this understandable? Can I use "больше" as well?  
Дорогая Оля!  Мне следует изучать китайский язык? У меня слишком много ошибок в переводе!!!!  ::   
Dear Оля! Should I study Chinese (instead of Russian)? I make too many translation mistakes!!!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Not exactly perfect translations, but maybe I'll remember the word (Попасть) better! 
> Может быть, я Буду лучше помнить слово.   Is this understandable? Can I use "больше" as well?

 "Буду помнить smth" means "I'll keep smth in my mind".
Maybe what you mean is: Я получше *вспомню* это слово. But unfortunately, this doesn't sound very good in Russian, either. One could say, "_Я еще вспомню (better: повспоминаю) другие значения этого слова_".   

> Дорогая Оля!  Мне следует изучать китайский язык? У меня слишком много ошибок в переводе!!!!

 If you don't need my corrections, please, only let me know.
The fact is that English and Russian languages, their wording and phrasing, are very different. But I don't think that English and Chinese are closer.

----------


## it-ogo

> The room was not trim, things were in a disorderly state.

 Ну вот, вечно я *попадаю* с этими "was - were"!
Oh, my, I am always in trouble with these "was - were"!  ::  
Thnx.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Winifred  The room was not trim, things were in a disorderly state.   Ну вот, вечно я *попадаю* с этими "was - were"!
> Oh, my, I am always in trouble with these "was - were"!  
> Thnx.

 I'm not sure I like the word "trim" here. I think Winifred was just trying to keep the word from "trimmed", but It doesn't sound right to me to use it in the context of a room. 
Sounds better: The room was not tidy... 
Even more natural (conversational): The room was a mess.

----------


## Winifred

Оля -Of course, please keep correcting, as long as you have energy to do so - I just worry about over-working you! My Russian isn't improving fast enough for me to say all I want to, in Russian!  
Matroskin Kot - Yes, "trim" is a stretch, concerning a room.  It does mean "in order" or "orderly," though, as in a trim ship or a trim lawn, so it could be used.  But, I agree, (as I said, above), that "tidy" is the most literal translation. 
I must admit that I love poetry, so when a word is stretched, but not wrong,  sometimes I am charmed into admiring the use!  ::   
By the way, What does your name mean? What is a Matroskin Kot?

----------


## Lampada

> ...What is a Matroskin Kot?

 Персонаж из мультика "*Трое из Простоквашино*":  viewtopic.php?f=47&t=13264&p=162561#p162561

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> What is a Matroskin Kot?

 Это -- фамилия такое.   ::

----------


## lae

навеяно одним тредом  ::    *попадать/попасть кому-то на язык* — to fall victim of smbd's tongue 
Не дай боже, попасть ему на язык!
God save from his (sharp/evil) tongue!

----------


## E-learner

> Originally Posted by Winifred  Not exactly perfect translations, but maybe I'll remember the word (Попасть) better! 
> Может быть, я Буду лучше помнить слово.   Is this understandable? Can I use "больше" as well?   "Буду помнить smth" means "I'll keep smth in my mind".
> Maybe what you mean is: Я получше *вспомню* это слово. But unfortunately, this doesn't sound very good in Russian, either. One could say, "_Я еще вспомню (better: повспоминаю) другие значения этого слова_".

 I think that what *Winifred* meant was "Наверное мои переводы несовершенны, но возможно они помогут мне самому получше запомнить это слово".

----------


## E-learner

> Originally Posted by Winifred   What is a Matroskin Kot?   Это -- фамилия такое.

 Wasn't it фамили*е*? 
Addition:
I've listened to it and it definitely was.
Later, it's funny how he says "ремонтир*ова*ют", derived  from "ремонтировать".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=E-learner] 

> Originally Posted by Winifred   What is a Matroskin Kot?   Это -- фамилия такое.

 Wasn't it фамили*е*? 
Addition:
I've listened to it and it definitely was.
Later, it's funny how he says "ремонтир*ова*ют", derived  from "ремонтировать".[/quote:2zsbqhbs] 
He's a talking cat! Cut him some slack.   ::   
Actually, the way he talks is half the reason I like the character so much. The actor who did his voice (Tabakov?) is brilliant.

----------


## Оля

> The actor who did his voice (Tabakov?) is brilliant.

 _Was_ brilliant. Some time. Well, it's my own opinion which may be wrong. 
You wrote his name correctly.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> The actor who did his voice (Tabakov?) is brilliant.

 _Was_ brilliant. Some time. Well, it's my own opinion which may be wrong. 
You wrote his name correctly.[/quote:n9zjr3tj] 
You don't like his later work?

----------


## Оля

> You don't like his later work?

 I didn't mean cinema actually.
You know, when an actor goes on stage and doesn't know the text of his part... And it's not a _new_ performance, but that in which he has been playing for several years... And if it's not only _one_ performance, but almost all where he plays... And if during the whole performance other actors not so much play as prompt his text to him... And if he finds okay to play with headphones in his ears (where a prompter says his text) when no any other actor in Russia plays like that (with headphones)... And when I saw him on stage, even when he knew his text and played well, he didn't touch me as much as other, less famous, actors do.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

I understand. Naturally, you'd be disappointed by that display of unprofessionalism. Was he _ever_ a good stage actor?

----------


## Оля

> Was he _ever_ a good stage actor?

 Sure he was. And actually I think he _is_ (if he wants; at least "good", and even "very good"; not "brilliant" though, in my opinion  :P ). But his today's attitude to what he can and cannot do on stage seems to be too "_star_ish". Also, now he is not only an actor, but also a functionary since he's main manager of МХАТ. And I don't like many performances in the modern МХАТ. So he's too busy to learn parts.   ::

----------


## SAn

> ... seems to be too "_star_ish"...

 Говоришь, слишком _старый_ стал?

----------


## JohnCL

*Попасть впросак* 
- (sry don't know english equivalent)
== Попасться ?*
Попасться (пр: под диваном мне попались твои старые тапочки)*
-Come across (ex: You'r old sleepers was found by me under the sofa) *
Попасться на глаза* 
 -  *
Попасться с поличным*
 -

----------


## Agnetha

Вчера я звонила тебе, но попала на твоего брата.
Yesterday I phoned you, but you brother picked the reciever.

----------


## Deca

And now difficult one: 
Не говори об этом кому попало.
Don't tell everyone about it.
=)

----------


## Seraph

These look like perfective uses.  What is the imperfective form?   
He usually gets to work on time.
She usually gets the right answer.
They usually get the production quota.
We usually get to the street at 8 am.
(Or what ever sentences would go with the imperfective form.)

----------


## LuxDefensor

> These look like perfective uses.  What is the imperfective form?

 попадать (inf.), попадает (pres.), попадал (past), попадают (pres. pl.), попадали (past pl.), попадай (imperative) (the last one is funny)

----------

